# Help with unknown vintage compressor pump



## Darkbreeze

Greetings. I just acquired an old compressor from somebody who just wanted it out of their yard. The pump works and builds pressure fine, however, it's pretty obviously a frankenstein, I think. The tank name plate says Worthington but none of the worthington compressors I've found that were in any way similar, and honestly I didn't find many, had this pump on them so I don't know if it came with it or was changed out. The motor that was on it says The Brown-Brockmeyer Co. Inc. Dayton, O. USA. Again, I don't know if it came with it. I took the motor off because it's wired 220 and I don't have a 220 feed yet so I mounted an old 110 Dayton motor I had to see if it even had compression which it does, surprisingly. I was hoping somebody could identify the pump so I can determine the manufacturers flywheel rotation direction (For proper oiling) as there are no indicators anywhere on the flywheel or the pump, that I can determine. The pump has a plate on the very bottom with 1-5-51 stamped on it and I'm guessing that's the manufacture date although I realize that is by no means certain. There is also a weird logo stamped near it that I can't identify. The compressor builds pressure in both directions, but I want to set it up the way it's supposed to be in case there are connecting rod oil scoops that need to be utilized. I also have a couple of questions regarding the motor. It is a 115/230 and it has the diagram on the spec plate however, and I feel stupid admitting this, I don't understand the connections for 110. It has four wires, two of which are tied together, which the diagram indicates is for 220. The 110 diagram shows all four wires straight, rather than two together, and I don't know if this means to just unhook the two that are together and cap them off then run my hot and neutral like any other motor or if all four need to be connected but just not like the 220 configuration. Any help with any of these issues would be extremely appreciated and I can certainly provide any details I might have that I haven't included. Thanks in advance and I appreciate the help.


----------



## Darkbreeze

*Really?*

No idea's, suggestions or even snide comments? Really? Nobody has a clue or can even tell me perhaps that there is a better forum for this type of question or something like that? Surely one of you administrators have some knowledge to impart. Jeez!


----------



## bernietech

nice looking unit. try posting on the two following sites.Vintage Air Compressors - The Garage Journal Board

and smokstak.com. 

I am also new to compressors and finding info is difficult. my vintage pelton rotates ccw facing the pump. pump rpm should be around 700-900 rpm.

the smokstak site does not have not have a specific compressor forum. i have posted on the antique farm equipment forum.

the garage journal thread has 8 pages of compressor info with many pictures.

good luck

bernie


----------



## Darkbreeze

Thanks Bernie. I did find those areas and am awaiting registration approval, still, so I can post there. I appreciate your taking the time to respond though. Thanks.


----------



## clutsh5555

My guess is you have a refrigeration compressor. Worthington?


----------



## Kenneth

No cooling fins. My guess is refrigeration. Course I'm no expert. But I've seen a lot of refrigeration compressors, never seen one with fins. At the same time, I've never seen an air compressor without e'm. But I wouldn't count on that bein the rule in all cases. Since they do essentially the same thing. I can't imagine why they're even different. Maybe I'm wrong all the way around. Hmmm....


----------



## shanonmethod

This machine needs a polish again.Most probably compressor machines needs servicing at proper time and use for work at limited hours.


----------

